# DC power source for a long track



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm planning on constructing a double track around the top of a room that is 30' long by 9' wide. Will run single trains, in opposite directions, on each track therefore no need for DCC. My question is: Each track will be approximately 80' long. How much DC power (what type of transformer) will I need to support a train for that total distance? I will build in modules and solder the curves (19" radii). Will also use 30" track sections were possible to minimize connection joints. Given the nice long track distance I'd like to be able to run some fairly long trains. Thanks for any and all suggestions!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

all you would really have to do is have drops every 3' or less for the length of each track down to buss wires. twist the buss wires under the layout to help stop any bleed off of the power and a standard DC power pack such as the one below will do ya fine


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Sawgunner: You wouldn't happen to have a photo available showing what you stated - "a drop every 3' or so to a buss wire that gets twisted"?? My strenght is design and construction; my electonic ability is almost non-existant. Thanks.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I did at one point but can't find the pics anymore. my layout is currently under complete revamp.

let me see what i can find with google.

it's basically solder a wire to each rail every 3' or less and drop it down through your table to be underneath. then use suitcase connectors to attach them to your bus wires again one bus wire for each rail (its best to keep them color coded). As far as the twisting of the bus wires you make the 2 wires twist together about a twist per foot so 3 twists in 3'.

here is a picture of one of my drops connected to my bus wires on my old layout


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here is a simplified pic of what i'm talking about


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Continued thanks. I get the idea with the suitcase connectors. Found some (3M product) that look pretty straight forward. Another stupid question: What is the point/necessity/advantage of twisting the buss wires together?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

it's not necessarily needed but if you convert to DCC you would want them like that to help prevent any bleed off of power to the far end of the layout. also when you do your bus wires do not connect them at the ends. leave them dead ended as you will cause a short that way as well.

I have done the bus wires both ways and run DC and DCC and haven't noticed a difference however i may be running a layout smaller than what the twist is needed for


----------

